# Oil and gas stocks in the US and Canada



## tradernor (4 June 2014)

Does anybody know all the oil and gas stocks that have US or Canadian-based operations? I bought few LNR (Lonestar) yesterday but I want to diversify. tia


----------



## tradernor (8 June 2014)

Two very bullish articles today about Lonestar Resources. 

The first one is from the best financial publication in the world, SeekingAlpha, and a proven author with a big following. The link is below:



http://seekingalpha.com/article/225...-getting-ready-to-rock-in-the-lone-star-state


The second one is from an Australian website that says that LNR is a takeover target. The link is below and I quote:

Richard Hemming
The Australian
June 07, 2014 12:00AM



" SMALL listed oil and gas companies look to be increasingly on the auction block as bigger predators eye takeover opportunities to boost production growth given higher operating costs, a relatively high oil price and increasing domestic gas prices.

Canaccord Genuity’s oil and gas analyst Johan Hedstrom explains why there is more M&A activity in the sector in comparison to others. He said: Canaccord Genuity’s oil and gas analyst Johan Hedstrom explains why there is more M&A activity in the sector in comparison to others. He said: “There is more takeover activity in oil and gas because the share prices have fallen, yet the oil price is $US100 plus and gas prices in Australia are rising. This is unlike other commodities like iron ore, copper and gold, which have been under sustained pressure.”

At the smaller end he includes Cooper Energy (COE) as well as Sundance Energy (SEA) and Lonestar Resources (LNR). He also singles out Karoon (KAR). “This is a huge deal for the company and means it can develop its assets in Peru and Brazil.”


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...lay-for-mergers/story-e6frgac6-1226946218878#


----------



## mkarpoff (8 June 2014)

tradernor said:


> Does anybody know all the oil and gas stocks that have US or Canadian-based operations? I bought few LNR (Lonestar) yesterday but I want to diversify. tia




Are you referring only to those also traded on the aussie exchange?


----------



## tradernor (8 June 2014)

Yes, those with Australian and US or Canadian listing.


----------



## Paavfc (8 June 2014)

RTD Alaskan oil and Gas with an $80m Gov loan to fund exploration.....


----------



## skyQuake (8 June 2014)

tradernor said:


> Yes, those with Australian and US or Canadian listing.




very few with any real liquidity once AUT is gone.
SSN is the only other one methinks


----------



## mkarpoff (9 June 2014)

tradernor said:


> Yes, those with Australian and US or Canadian listing.




Their websites should tell you both the locations of the properties, and the US symbols if they exist.


----------



## sajjad123 (25 October 2014)

Canaccord Genuity’s oil and gas analyst Johan Hedstrom explains why there is more M&A activity in the sector in comparison to others. He said: Canaccord Genuity’s oil and gas analyst Johan Hedstrom explains why there is more M&A activity in the sector in comparison to others. He said: “There is more takeover activity in oil and gas because the share prices have fallen, yet the oil price is $US100 plus and gas prices in Australia are rising. This is unlike other commodities like iron ore, copper and gold, which have been under sustained pressure.”





_________________
abbas


----------

